# Our 10/10/10 Twins!!!!!!!!!!!



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Debbie kidded 10/10/10 to :kidblue: :kidblue: .Yep, twin bucklings not very happy with that but hey they are cute anyway!I already have a buyer for one so thats good . They both have waddles like their dad!I personally think waddles are cute and give them character but I know most people don't so lets keep it nice :wink: So here are my boys!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG WATTTTLES!!!!! MY FAVORITE!!!!

They are super cute!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

AWW THEY ARE BOTH ADORABLE! love, love that little black and white one though! :lovey:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute!! easy to remember that birthdate!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... so cute....  :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwww  Adorable!! Wattles seem to be a dominant trait too...I have a doe with wattles that kidded her first time with a wattled buckling. Adds something different to a goatie...character or justs adds to the cuteness :wink:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

ah... they are so cute, I love wattles too, we have a doe and a buck with wattles..
and are some of my favorites.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Very sweet looking boys! Congratulations


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH my, that last boy is just the cutest. Congratulations.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are darling! Super you already have buyers! I like wattles  Have several wattled goats myself!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

SOOO cute! I can hardly wait till my goats kid!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

They are so cute!! I love the dark one too... his stance in the one picture is so "boy"! Congrats!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

cute, cute, cute!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

my daughter would like to know what breed they are...

Donna B


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

They are nigerian/pygmy mixes.We only have one that is a full blood nigerian but other than that we just have mixed goaties!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

What cute little snots!!!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

They are very cute.. she says that is what she thought because of the colors...

LOL


----------

